# RIP Joe Bredl Jnr



## rodentrancher (Apr 19, 2007)

Just read in the local paper that Rob Bredl had died in QLD. Was he the Bredl that was "The Barefoot Bushman"?


----------



## dragons75 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah he was and if thats true thats devastating


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats very sad if it was him, great video's, and thanks to his dad for discovering the Bredli sp.

RIP

Kane


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 19, 2007)

what the ....when did this happen


----------



## Mayo (Apr 19, 2007)

How did he die


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

I cant find any articles on the net...


----------



## Sammccarthy (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone no how,
what a shock.

sam.


----------



## Mayo (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't find any either, and his reptile site says nothing about it either


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 19, 2007)

NO:shock: if this is true, that's 3 herp legends in way too short a time. What the....


----------



## pavlova (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't find anything either, nothing comes up if you google it.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

> NO:shock: if this is true, that's 3 herp legends in way too short a time. What the....


4 actually, we buried john coventry a couple of weeks ago, very sad..


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2007)

What the?????


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 19, 2007)

ohh no! can anyone confirm this?!! hope its just a rumour!


----------



## Rennie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats terrible news if its true...


----------



## Bryony (Apr 19, 2007)

There Is Absolutly Nothing I Can Find About This On The Net In Google Or Other News Websites........

Rr What paper Did You read It in?


----------



## dragons75 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've searched high and low and can't find anythig on it hopefully it's garbage


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 19, 2007)

is this true?!!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 19, 2007)

I could not imagine ANYONE saying something like that if it was not true!

He was brought up in Renmark.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

OK it was joe bredl not rob, joe is robs brother and he died of cancer


----------



## trader (Apr 19, 2007)

I have just been talking to Brian Barnett, it was Joe Bredl Jr that passed away about a week ago, not Rob.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

Joe was the guru of the family and Rob is the face.
Surely a huge loss.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 19, 2007)

still very sad! and a great loss!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, it was Joe not Rob. Damn my eyes. It is still sad to see another Bredl go anyway. Cheryl


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 19, 2007)

cheryl, do you know what that means for the reptile park? any info?


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

He was sick for a little while. I read the death notices in the local paper. Sad. If I remember correctly, he was only 57?


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 19, 2007)

Well Peter Bredl is the one who runs Bredl's Reptile Park at Renmark Matt! But then he's been crook too with a Brain Tumour.


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Apr 19, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Apr 19, 2007)

im mean R.I.P


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 19, 2007)

rodentrancher said:


> Well Peter Bredl is the one who runs Bredl's Reptile Park at Renmark Matt! But then he's been crook too with a Brain Tumour.



ahh yes, i knew you said someone there was sick......


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep Pete has been crook for a fair while, but has been having treatment. Haven't chatted to his wife Trish for a while(she works at Mitre 10), but they all have been away up in QLD for a week or so. Bruno Stoltz is running the reptile park for them I think. He was the guy bitten by a ven there a while back, but recovered eh? Bruno helps them out when necessary. Can't remember what he got bitten by at the Park.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 19, 2007)

Any chance a mod can change the topic name to RIP Joe Bredl jnr please?? Like I said, I'm sorry that my eyes are failing me. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2007)

Done Cheryl.



Hix


----------



## Vincent (Apr 20, 2007)

Joe Bredl is NOT the Bare Foot Bushman. Thats Rob Bredl.


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 20, 2007)

ShaneBlack said:


> Joe Bredl is NOT the Bare Foot Bushman. Thats Rob Bredl.



You realise the situation when you have read the entire thread.


IsK


----------



## Vincent (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, i only saw the first page,didnt notice there was a couple more pages to it.


----------

